# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας >  Σηματοφορικοί σταθμοί 19ου αιώνα

## george_kerkyra

PALIO_FROYRIO1858.jpg

Στο Παλιό Φρούριο της Κέρκυρας, στο ψηλότερο σημείο βρίσκεται ο "Σταυρός" - μεταλλική κατασκευή μεγάλων διαστάσεων σχήματος σταυρού.
Κατά την Αγγλοκρατία χρησιμοποιούνταν ως σηματοφορικός σταθμός του παρακείμενου λιμανιού σημαίνοντας τις αναχωρήσεις-αφίξεις πλοίων (μπαλόνια, σημαίες). Άγνωστο μέχρι πότε λειτούργησε.
Στη Ζάκυνθο υπήρχε παρόμοια κατασκευή της οποίας η θέση ακόμα σήμερα είναι γνωστή ως "σινιάλο".
Υπάρχουν πηγές για τον τρόπο λειτουργίας των σηματοφορικών αυτών σταθμών; (υποθέτω υπήρχαν διεθνείς κανόνες)
Η φωτογραφία είναι του 1858 και δείχνει το Σταυρό (διακρίνονται δύο σημαίες σηκωμένες)

----------


## sv1xv

Από όσο ξέρω χρησιμοποιούσαν είτε σημαίες σηματοδότησης, είτε κώνους & σφαίρες από καραβόπανο. Από όσο έχω καταλάβει οι σταθμοί αυτοί ήταν πολύ σημαντικοί σε λιμένες με έντονη παλίρροια. Επίσης στις ΗΠΑ, όπου σήκωναν ειδικές σημαίες για τυφώνες και τροπικές καταιγίδες.

Δες σχετικό άρθρο στην Wikipedia: *Signal station*.

----------


## george_kerkyra

> Από όσο ξέρω χρησιμοποιούσαν είτε σημαίες σηματοδότησης, είτε κώνους & σφαίρες από καραβόπανο. Από όσο έχω καταλάβει οι σταθμοί αυτοί ήταν πολύ σημαντικοί σε λιμένες με έντονη παλίρροια. Επίσης στις ΗΠΑ, όπου σήκωναν ειδικές σημαίες για τυφώνες και τροπικές καταιγίδες.
> 
> Δες σχετικό άρθρο στην Wikipedia: *Signal station*.


Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------

